# A few portraits from my recent visit to India! - Nikon D800



## ThornleyGroves (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi! These are a few of my favourite portrait shots i got whilst over in India. These locals from rural India, had never seen a tourist, foreigner, or a camera before! So the look on everyones face after showing them their image, was truly sensational! Let me know what you think!

1.



gif hosting


2




3




4




5




6




7


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 9, 2012)

These are really cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granddad (Apr 10, 2012)

I _suspect_ you mean they'd never seen a _digital_ camera before... 'though I could be wrong (it wouldn't be the first time).

You got some interesting shots, I like 2, 5, 6, and 7 best. 2 would probably be better if you could have got his feet included in the shot; even though I'm familiar with the Asian squatting position the knees look a _little _wierd and disconnected... Even so, with the expression you captured on his face it's still my favourite.  :thumbup:


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Apr 10, 2012)

a werry nice set


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Yes it's more likely to be a digital camera! My friend who i'm with here bought his polaroid, so we have been dishing out a few polaroid photos to some children and families, and their reactions are just incredible! Here's one or two picture of them, seeing photo of themselves for the very first time!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 10, 2012)

#2 was my favorite. Indian people are so friendly.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 10, 2012)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Granddad (Apr 10, 2012)

These are great! You've captured smiles and these are even infectious over the internet.

Polaroid!  I have one of those somewhere in the back of a cupboard, after the digital revolution happened I couldn't _give_ it away! At £1.50 per shot it just doesn't make sense... am I right in guessing that the film packs are cheaper in India? Or was it just an excellent investment in goodwill?


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Apr 10, 2012)

Granddad said:


> These are great! You've captured smiles and these are even infectious over the internet.
> 
> Polaroid!  I have one of those somewhere in the back of a cupboard, after the digital revolution happened I couldn't _give_ it away! At £1.50 per shot it just doesn't make sense... am I right in guessing that the film packs are cheaper in India? Or was it just an excellent investment in goodwill?



Thank you very much! Yeah well it's a Fujifilm Instax Camera and the films work out at 8GBP for a pack of 10! and we took over about 200, so it's really just a show of goodwill, and it's honestly worth it after seeing their amazing smiles!


----------

